# Frndly Adding Weigel channels



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

One of the most requested (and highest watched/rated) bundle of channels has been scooped up by Frndly, as announced by cordcutter news as well as other sources. The channels are Metv, H&I, Decades, Story TV, and Start TV. Although many of those have been available for roku users through 'Free2view TV' (F2V TV) for a few months, and some like Start TV have been on YouTube TV for some time, this is the first time they've all been on a streaming package, along with the newly added Frndly dvr system, which bundles different levels of content storage up to 9 months, just like yttv and recent Hulu live levels. 

Although Metv is already on the service, the other channels are due to be added on April 19th of this year. What has been interesting from the start for these channels, is that they have been available as 'free to air' off digital c-band satellite for those equipped to recieve them, as well as both main and sub-channels from ota broadcasters, again for those able to recieve them; ratings on those channels have been quite good, typically coming in the low 20's among all ota channels. So for those unable or blocked from receiving them ota, either by basic physics (transmitters over the horizon) or by legal restrictions, the low-cost Frndly subscriptions appears to be finally lifting the barriers to these popular channels.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah, this is noteworthy in that it's the first time that MeTV has appeared on any streaming service. It ranked as the 23rd most-watched US TV network last year, so it's pretty popular. Now that it's broken into the world of streaming cable bundles, perhaps we'll see MeTV (and more of these other Weigel diginets) appear on YouTube TV, Hulu Live, DTV Stream, and/or FuboTV.


----------



## crazygoji (Dec 24, 2008)

When Svengoolie repeats on WCIU in Chicago on YouTubeTV on Saturday mornings, it is blocked so I wonder if they will get around that with MeTV on Frndly?


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Not in Chicagoland, but have run into yttv blocking occasional programs (like local sports commentary shows) in Seattle for unknown reasons. The usual response from the stations is that they dont have permission to stream the show 'over the internet' yet they have no problem allowing it a day or so later from their own website OVER THE INTERNET. Lawyers may be involved, which may explain the inconsistencies.

Also, the expansive DVR system Frndly has recently implemented (from Google?) means you can record and playback any metv program for at least 72hrs up to 9 months, depending on your subscription level.


----------



## rnbmusicfan (Jul 19, 2005)

This is excellent news. To admit, I didn't think Weigel would allow MeTV streaming without local affiliates, and great that Frndly is adding all of the Weigel networks, except MeTV Plus, at no cost increase. Frndly added Lifetime/A&E not too long ago and added all, but Crime & Investigation.

For frndly-I wish though their EPG/app was a little better. It works slightly better on the Amazon Firestick than Roku with a 30 second skip. I have a solution, frndly merges with Local BTV, that has Cozi and Antenna TV and most importantly a better app with picture and guide viewable when browsing the guide, while Frndly has most of the channels and a better name. The idea of family friendly tv at a low cost with some local channels would be very compelling.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Actually, they've been streaming Metv for quite a while on/through their website, and all their channels on Free2View TV on Roku for quite some time, all sans any DVR and with time shifting all over the place. Many of the channels currently carried by Frndly are available free through other providers, again without any DVR; so the addition of expansive capability in that area makes it a prime target of subscribing as soon as all the Weigel channels are added later this month.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

1948GG said:


> Actually, they've been streaming Metv for quite a while on/through their website


I just recently learned about this. However, you can only free stream MeTV via their website/app if you're located in an area served by a Weigel-owned station broadcasting MeTV. So for instance, here in Nashville, we have Weigel-owned WJFB which carries MeTV on 44.1. So instead of using my OTA antenna, I have the option of streaming MeTV free directly from Weigel through their website/app if I create a free account there. But if I was down in the Chattanooga area, where MeTV broadcasts on the Sinclair-owned WFLI at 53.3, then no dice. Couldn't live stream MeTV from Weigel's own app/website there unless I spoofed my geographical location (e.g. via a VPN) so that it appeared I was in some other area (such as Nashville) which is served by a Weigel-owned MeTV affiliate station.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Just a bit of a heads up for those thinking about subbing to Frndly; although the subscription levels basically allow more screens/streams at the same time plus hd vrs sd and additional months of dvr storage, unlike virtually all other streamers from Netflix to hbo max and disney+, they don't have multiple sub accounts or users so all users log in with the same credentials and share the same dvr 'bucket'. So while your dvr selections will show up in the system so will all your family members, since they are logging in on the same account. Sounds like a method to confuse everyone with the huge amount of programming stored up to 9 months!

I'll bet after a couple months of their new super dvr system they'll revisit this no user account decision.


----------



## rnbmusicfan (Jul 19, 2005)

1948GG said:


> Just a bit of a heads up for those thinking about subbing to Frndly; although the subscription levels basically allow more screens/streams at the same time plus hd vrs sd and additional months of dvr storage, unlike virtually all other streamers from Netflix to hbo max and disney+, they don't have multiple sub accounts or users so all users log in with the same credentials and share the same dvr 'bucket'. So while your dvr selections will show up in the system so will all your family members, since they are logging in on the same account. Sounds like a method to confuse everyone with the huge amount of programming stored up to 9 months!
> 
> I'll bet after a couple months of their new super dvr system they'll revisit this no user account decision.


Decades and H&I became active this week.

I like their channel selection but find their channel epg and dvr organization messy, but it's a very simple app. It works better with Amazon firestick over Roku.

Anyways, it's supposed to be family friendly tv so one is not supposed to hide what one's watching with another family member via separate profiles.

As far as channels:
I actually requested for feTV, and the Weigel channels to frndlyTV's owner, Bassil El-Khatib, via LinkedIn two years ago. I was surprised he responded back to me and that they have actually added the channels. And the A&E/Lifetime channels which were unexpected.

Their facebook page has a lot of positive comments because of the channel additions. Some are now asking for Cozi, but I suppose Comcast/NBC might not allow it so easily? It is on local BTV without NBC, but that might be the local Cozi. Others are requesting Antenna and Rewind TV, but not sure if Nexstar would grant national feed distributions. Most of classic shows from those networks are already on frndlyTV's other channels, or Amazon Prime.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

When I lived close to the big city dma's and in a community without any antenna restrictions _dont quote fcc rules, they dont apply to property title restrictions_ all these channels were available ota most on subchannels. But as the dma I live in is 300 miles from end to end, I'm over the horizon 120+ miles from those broadcast towers so streaming is the only way. I still dont understand that all the years where folks beat in DirecTV and Dish to carry these channels on sat yet their streaming services fail to do so. Makes no sense. If Frndly would carry a few more of the olde tyme channels, particularly tvland, it would be perfect, but it would probably be a problem as it's part of Paramount.


----------



## sd72667 (Aug 25, 2008)

I subscribed to FRNDLY a few days ago using my Firestick. So far it's been great. I signed up because I can't pick up several OTA sub channels in my area due to trees and low transmitting towers.
Pros: 
1) Mix of Sub Channels IE ME-TV, H&I, GET TV and networks usually found on pay services IE INSP, FETV, Hallmark channels 
2) You can rewind any channel regardless if you were watching it, usually rewind back 2 hours
3) Channel surfing has almost no delay, maybe dependent on ISP speeds
4) DVR is fantastic once you learn how to navigate it. You can record single episodes or the series
5) Quick guide at the top (push up arrow) is nice and starts at network you're watching
6) Picture quality is HD. Many of the 70's classics are in HD on GET TV, H&I and Decades. Some shows will be in 4:3 aspect and have black bars on the sides.
Cons: 
1) The Guide could be great if they allowed for it to be customized with Favorites
2) When you're watching a channel and click the Guide, it resets back to the first channel of the Guide instead of showing the channel you're viewing
3) No way to exit Guide back to the show you're watching unless you click the show while in the guide. If you hit the "return arrow" once, nothing happens but if you click it twice, you will exit out of the app. I believe Firestick and Roku remotes are to blame since they are so basic


----------



## rnbmusicfan (Jul 19, 2005)

1948GG said:


> If Frndly would carry a few more of the olde tyme channels, particularly tvland, it would be perfect, but it would probably be a problem as it's part of Paramount.


TV Land doesn't air a wide variety of classic content anymore. Antenna, Rewind and Cozi would be more desired.

About the only classic show not on a frndlyTV existing carried channel, but on TV Land, would be Everybody Loves Raymond. But the series is on the Peacock streaming service. And categorizing ELR as a classic is arguable, but let's say it is old enough and popular enough to be a classic.

King of Queens airs on fyi, which frndlyTV has though. On its facebook page, some users were asking if any channel airs Home Improvement. I am aware Laff airs it, and it's on Sling but not frndlyTV. I couldn't find Home Improvement as a full series, on any of the streaming services.


----------



## sd72667 (Aug 25, 2008)

FRNDLY TV just updated their app this week and took away the ability to rewind any live channel back 0-59 minutes. It was a nice feature, but now it's no more. I wish they would fix the lack of Guide options and add some more OTA channels IE ME-TV Plus, COZI-TV, LAFF and Rewind-TV.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Well I jumped on the full tilt subscription, and after a couple weeks simply added just about every conceivable program to the dvr system; a month plus in most of the horse opera series from the 50s-60s have sucked up the majority of seasons. The one thing the system doesnt do is add programs across multiple channels, so if Bonanza is on multiple channels one has to go to the search function and add the program to dvr on each of those channels. 

Some of the channels are a bit lax on identifying seasons and episodes so keep that in mind. But it's great to start watching classics like Rawhide or Wagon Train and watch how the series evolved over its run. One can bet that virtually every program on metv is dvr'd along with a goodly assortment of several other channels. 

The navigation is a little clunky in a couple of areas, but not so bad one has to restrain oneself from hurling the remote at the set (one of the neighbors in the 55+ park I live in did so a couple years back and killed his 55" flatscreen. Yep, old and cranky pining for cable from years well past!).

But a few extra seconds taken to dig down and get what one is easy enough. The 72hr back viewing also works in adding something to the dvr, which is clever. 

I think the only channel left to add that has been announced at this point is Movies! So this is really a great little add-on to some live streamer and the price even at the max is a acceptable. It has been commented on as being a good choice for an additional service as an excellent filler for other live streamers, and I concure.


----------



## sd72667 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've had FRNDLY TV now for 3 months and I'll probably cancel it next month now that I can get H&I, Decades and ME-TV on my OTA antenna using Fire TV Recast. I also subscribe to YouTube TV which has a few networks that are also on FRNDLY. The FRNDLY guide is still not very user "friendly". The DVR interface is actually pretty good. You can record individual episodes or the season and the deleting episodes option is nice. There are currently 40 channels available and I watch/dvr maybe 7 out of the 40. The majority of the 40 are complete garbage IE Dove, Heartland TV, BYU, FYI, UP TV and the Hallmark family of networks. After being a DirecTV customer since the mid 1990's, it is weird not paying $200 a month for TV these days and trying to get used to the different on screen guides.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

A lot of folks like myself, got many of the channels they carry either by carriage of local subchannels (cable, sat, or ota) but upon retirement moved well out of range of the weak digital signals the stations currently transmit, and dropped the overpriced subscription services for streaming, so there it is.

However, it appears that Frndly continues to have problems with their dvr/guide system when it comes to the Weigel channels they slowly added over the last months. I've complained that it's a very obvious programming issue in that like clockwork at 0300 to 0400 daily (pacific time) the programming on the Weigel channels disappears from their dvr system (not every day but close) a few hours after they show. The programming is listed well in advance, can be viewed in real time, and even played back within a couple of hours after it shows. Then _poof_ it's gone, the listing replaced by "No Data Available". Obviously a programming problem either within the Frndly system or in the interface between them and Weigel. Their explanation so far is cryptic at best. If one of your favorite programs aired during that time period, you're simply out of luck. 

Apparently they haven't got a clue as to what's going on, and what passes for their engineering staff is clueless as well. I put it all in the same bucket of crud that I put up with daily on other streaming services. Sad.


----------



## rnbmusicfan (Jul 19, 2005)

1948GG said:


> A lot of folks like myself, got many of the channels they carry either by carriage of local subchannels (cable, sat, or ota) but upon retirement moved well out of range of the weak digital signals the stations currently transmit, and dropped the overpriced subscription services for streaming, so there it is.
> 
> However, it appears that Frndly continues to have problems with their dvr/guide system when it comes to the Weigel channels they slowly added over the last months. I've complained that it's a very obvious programming issue in that like clockwork at 0300 to 0400 daily (pacific time) the programming on the Weigel channels disappears from their dvr system (not every day but close) a few hours after they show. The programming is listed well in advance, can be viewed in real time, and even played back within a couple of hours after it shows. Then _poof_ it's gone, the listing replaced by "No Data Available". Obviously a programming problem either within the Frndly system or in the interface between them and Weigel. Their explanation so far is cryptic at best. If one of your favorite programs aired during that time period, you're simply out of luck.
> 
> Apparently they haven't got a clue as to what's going on, and what passes for their engineering staff is clueless as well. I put it all in the same bucket of crud that I put up with daily on other streaming services. Sad.



A few years ago before Frndly had as many channels, I messaged Bassil El-Khatib, co-Founder of FrndlyTV, through LinkedIn. I was surprised that he responded to my messages. One can go to the FrndlyTV facebook page and reach out to the company that way, but messaging the co-founder could be more effective.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

A new wrinkle in the 'no data available' guide problems (mostly on the new Weigel added channels but it has shown up on others), now the guide is showing a blank rather than the somewhat cryptic 'NDA'. Obviously some programmer(s) are on to something. Exactly what is unknown, but leaving the time slot blank is far more noticable than before.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Frndly is on the verge of falling over into near complete failure of their system, with a huge increse of the number of programs being replaced in their guide with the 'no data available' label. Obviously, their 'engineering and programming staff' vacation schedule has gone past the summer into the fall, as the last couple weeks into September has shown a huge increse in such labels being applied more and more into non-Weigel channels. Either that or they have cut staffing. Sad.

As I live well beyond ota reception from one dma and the other closest one has recently dropped carriage of many of the channels due to station restructuring, Frndly streaming is the only way to recieve their content, and the price was right to begin with. So quite literally every day now I bring up their app I wonder which of my favorite old time programs will be missing today. Multiple messages have been basically been silenced. They just don't care. There are some programs that are on several channels daily so the system has multiple tries at getting season/episodes, but not all.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Frndly continues to have extreme problems with both Weigel channels and many others; the 'no data available' has now been joined with the 'this program is not currently available please check back later' label. Obviously the system is falling apart, what started as a handful of programs on a couple of the newly added Weigel channels like metv and h&I a few months back has escalated to upwards of a dozen channels, many not Weigel, and nowhere near the 0300-0400 (pacific) times that their system was having problems with. Their failure to address the problem in the beginning has now borne fruit. Goodie.


----------



## sd72667 (Aug 25, 2008)

I decided to keep Frndly TV a bit longer to see if they could iron out some of their issues. They main beef I have with them (there are several) is how they air alternate programming on Decades and H&I... pre-empting original programming like Nash Bridges, Jag, WKRP, Baa Baa Black Sheep, The Millionaire and The Odd Couple with Police Story, NUMB3RS and other shows. I've reached out to them on Twitter and Frndly dot com webchat asking why the alternate programming, but have gotten the old double talk deflection tactics each time. My OTA antenna has a weak signal for H&I, so I've been limping along with Frndly TV until I can get a huge damaged tree removed that impedes my OTA antenna signal.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

I noticed that the GAC Family channel is in the Frndly TV lineup. My wife has been watching that channel on DirecTV since they poached some of Hallmark's stars. We're dropping DirecTV and switching to YTTV in a couple of months, so it looks like we'll be getting Frndly TV as well. Does the cloud DVR allow you to fast-forward through commercials?


----------



## sd72667 (Aug 25, 2008)

the2130 said:


> I noticed that the GAC Family channel is in the Frndly TV lineup. My wife has been watching that channel on DirecTV since they poached some of Hallmark's stars. We're dropping DirecTV and switching to YTTV in a couple of months, so it looks like we'll be getting Frndly TV as well. Does the cloud DVR allow you to fast-forward through commercials?


Yes, recorded programs can be ffw or rew. If you're watching live, it can only rew back to when you began to watch regardless if you are recording the program. YTTV allows you to watch live and rew back to the beginning as long as the program is being recorded.


----------

